# Wieviele Glyphen gibt es?



## koolt (13. Januar 2010)

Weis das jemand? Kann ich irgendwo sehen wieviele mir noch fehlen? Durch "Inschriftenforschung von Nordend" bekomm ich keine mehr, aber durch die Bücher noch oO


----------



## Æxodus (13. Januar 2010)

Du, ich mein in WoW selbst kannst das glaub ich net sehen, musst dir wohl alle Glyphen die du kannst aufschreiben und mit der Datenbank vergleichen. Aber evtl gibts ja doch nen addon für???

Mfg Æxo


----------



## TheDoggy (13. Januar 2010)

Mit Atlas Loot vergleichen, sonst fällt mir nix ein.
Achja, Glyphenbuch hat glaub ich irgendwas zwischen 53~55 Glyphen.


----------



## Scharamo (13. Januar 2010)

Es gibt 439.

Das Addon Ackis Recipe List sagt dir welche dir fehlen.


----------



## madmurdock (16. Februar 2010)

Es gibt 439 Rezepte, aber nicht 439 Glyphen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wie gesagt: ARL holen -> gg.


----------



## Scharamo (16. Februar 2010)

Respekt du hast genau das geschrieben was schon vor einem Monat geschrieben wurde...

GZ


----------



## Solak (1. März 2010)

ich hab mal die auf buffed.de vorhandenen glyphen analysiert. 
Jede Klasse hat mit ausnahme des mages 27 verschiedene glyphen.
mage hat 28.

somit gibt es derzeitig 271 glyphen.

ich habe lange im netz gesurfed, aber nirgends eine liste von topseller glyphen gefunden, sieht so aus als ob jeder seine erfahrungen hüttet wie ein geheimnis - verständlich bei der grossen konkurenz. ich selbst hab dieses wochende selbst wieder über 4000 gold mit glyphen gemacht, aber leider ist das kein zuckerschlecken, ständig den markt analysieren, neu einstellen, unterbieten, beobachten und hoffen das die konkurenz abspringt ... wirklcih arbeit.

Einfach nur ab und zu einstellen und laufen lassen ist nicht, da wird man recht schnell unterboten.


----------



## koolt (1. März 2010)

Jo ich hab vor 4 Tagen massig Glyphen hergestellt die im AH 20-30g wert waren. Hab die jedes mal wieder zurück bekommen, mittlerweile sind die nur noch 1-2g wert -.-


----------



## STL (16. April 2010)

Wenn ihr im Erfolg-Fenster auf Statistik geht, dann "Skills" -> "Professions" muss da *439* stehen. Dann könnt ihr alle Glyphen.
Ich hab das grade erreicht, aus den beiden Forschungen krieg ich nichts mehr und auch das Buch sagt mir, is kann nix neues von ihm lernen.
Es gibt noch ein Rezept, dass kriegt man nur über n Drop wenn man iwo iwas killt (Grizzleyhügel kA wo genau) also gibts insgesamt 440 Rezepte.

Hoffe das hilft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vultrex (5. Mai 2010)

richtig es gibt insgesamt 440 Rezepte. 55 Bücher kann man insgesamt benutzten, danach gehts an die tägliche Forschung.

Der eine Dropp ist relativ schnell zu bekommen.

Das letzte heißt : "Rituale des Neumonds"


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. Juni 2010)

Solak schrieb:


> ständig den markt analysieren, neu einstellen, unterbieten, beobachten und hoffen das die konkurenz abspringt ... wirklcih arbeit.
> 
> Einfach nur ab und zu einstellen und laufen lassen ist nicht, da wird man recht schnell unterboten.


jo es ist arbeit wenn man es macht wie du. andere klicken 2mal und brauchn 5 min und haben dich überall unterboten


edit: omg ist hier wenig los, zweiten thread angeklickt und schon ists nekromantie xD


----------



## Ziceeth (15. Juli 2010)

Es gibt momentan 271 Glyphen.

Wieviele Bücher es gibt kann ich dir nicht sagen.

MfG Ziceeth


----------



## AkiraSun (28. Juli 2010)

@ STL irgend wie bin ich dann über das Ziel hinausgeschoßen bei mir steht " Erlernte Inschriften 824" sicher sind das auch Tinten, Rollen etc. aber eine genaue Glyphenbar gibt das Arsenal nur mit 200 an, ich denke aber das er nicht mehr suchen kann, zusammengerechnet sind das 347 Glyphen.

mfg

KlEE


----------



## spaten (28. Juli 2010)

STL schrieb:


> Wenn ihr im Erfolg-Fenster auf Statistik geht, dann "Skills" -> "Professions" muss da *439* stehen. Dann könnt ihr alle Glyphen.
> Ich hab das grade erreicht, aus den beiden Forschungen krieg ich nichts mehr und auch das Buch sagt mir, is kann nix neues von ihm lernen.
> Es gibt noch ein Rezept, dass kriegt man nur über n Drop wenn man iwo iwas killt (Grizzleyhügel kA wo genau) also gibts insgesamt 440 Rezepte.
> 
> ...



 und warum steht in meinem statistikfenster "erlernte Inschriften	522" ?

jo siehst:



AkiraSun schrieb:


> @ STL irgend wie bin ich dann über das Ziel hinausgeschoßen bei mir steht " Erlernte Inschriften 824" sicher sind das auch Tinten, Rollen etc. aber eine genaue Glyphenbar gibt das Arsenal nur mit 200 an, ich denke aber das er nicht mehr suchen kann, zusammengerechnet sind das 347 Glyphen.
> 
> mfg
> 
> KlEE



hmm




EDIT: 16.10.2010



> _Alevia@http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.html?topicId=23767539974&sid=1_
> WoWHead says 345. So congrats, you beat Incriptionologyism.


----------



## vandyce81 (12. August 2010)

Ziceeth schrieb:


> Es gibt momentan 271 Glyphen.
> 
> Wieviele Bücher es gibt kann ich dir nicht sagen.
> 
> MfG Ziceeth



das kann nicht sein weil ich selbst bei 307 bin und ich auch schon alle glyphen aus den büchern kann


440 glyphen kommt mir sehr hoch vor hört sich aber glaubhaft an.
von der zahl an sich bin ich leider nicht begeister weil das würde für mich heissen das ich noch über 2 monate 
inschriftenforchung betreiben muss um voll skill zu haben ^^

mfg vandyce


----------



## Ursusarctos (15. Januar 2011)

Habs überprüft es gibt insgesamt 343 Glyphen.
Todesritter zb. 11 primäre, 13 erhebliche und 6 geringe Glyphen etc.
Krieger 9/17/8
Paladin 11/18/6
Jäger 10/16/5
Schurke 12/18/6
Priester 12/15/6
Schamane 15/15/6
Magier 13/14/7
Hexenmeister 13/14/6
Druide 16/18/7
Ich hoffe es hilft.
Gruß 
Ursusarctos


----------



## Natálya (15. Januar 2011)

Holt euch doch einfach Ackis Recipe List, das zeigt euch nicht nur wie viele fehlen sondern welche fehlen und wo ihr die herbekommen. 

P.S.: ich hab 441 erlernte Inschriften. Das ist alles aus LK ohne das Ritual des Mondes. Also muss es mit LK 442 erlernbare Gegenstände geben.


----------



## Ursusarctos (22. Februar 2011)

Die Zahl von 340 stimmt nicht mehr. Für den Todesritter ist zB. "Finsterer Beistand" hinzu gekommen.
Habs heute nochmal überprüft, es sind insgesamt 343 Glyphen.
Gruß Ursusarctos


----------



## Explorer (22. März 2011)

Ackis Recipe List funktioniert bei mir nicht.
Kann es nicht öffnen oder benutzen.
Ist im richtigen Order mit Curse Client eingefügt.
Hat jemand einen Tip?

Gruß


----------



## Ursusarctos (8. Juli 2011)

Hallo
Habe heute nocheinmal die Anzahl der Glyphen überprüft, es sind aktuell 343 Glyphen.
Gruß
Ursusarctos


----------



## Glacies (12. Oktober 2011)

Hallo alle,

also ich hab grad mal geschaut wieviele Glyphen ich in meiner statistik zu stehen habe wieviele ich gelernt habe ...bei mir stehen 469 Glyphen !!!
Ich kann auch nichts mehr durch Bücher, Inschriftenforschung etc. lernen.


Grüße

Glacies


----------



## Grushdak (13. Oktober 2011)

Es scheint mir hier aber nur um Glyphen zu gehen - nicht um alles Erlernbare eines Inschriftenkünstlers!
Da dürfte die 343 schon treffender sein. 

greetz


----------



## Locaros (20. Januar 2012)

Laut Ackie hab ich von 471 derzeit eingebauten Rezepten 471 im Inschriftenkundebuch stehen, ... Dies schließt allerdings Relikte, Schildhandsachen, Karten ect ein.


----------

